# Cosleeping with a smoker



## maman de Corinne (Jul 25, 2004)

Hi mamas,

My husband is a smoker







:

I used to cosleep with dd1 (3.5 yo) and, beause dh snores, he slept in another room until this summer.

Since dd2 (3.5 months)is born, dd1 sleep in a little bed near my king size bed and dd2 sleep (almost all night) in the amby bed near my bed. Dh is back in our bed because, first of all, I miss sleeping with him and also because he help me when dd1 wake during the night.

I had read that it's dangerous to cosleep when one of the partner is a smoker. I would like to know if someone knows exactly why? If dh take a shower before sleep and wear clean clothes, is it ok?

Thank you!


----------



## Summerland (Aug 9, 2005)

Im curious also, my dh is also a smoker, our new baby is co-sleeping, but she only sleeps beside me so far.


----------



## BelgianSheepDog (Mar 31, 2006)

I wouldn't do it. Smoke exposure is a huge SIDS risk. Showering should help somewhat, but personally I still wouldn't risk it.

I hope he's willing to consider quitting for the sake of his child. Even after SIDS is no longer a concern, there's asthma and well, freakin' cancer. I can't say much more about how I feel about people exposing their kids to smoke without breaking some rules, though. Talk about exposing someone to major risks without their consent.


----------



## mothragirl (Sep 10, 2005)

my boyfriend smokes and we cosleep. he only smokes outside and washes off afterward. the benefits of cosleeping outweigh the risks of "third hand" smoke exposure for us.


----------



## *Erin* (Mar 18, 2002)

smoke stink on your clothing causing SIDS? hmmm.. that sounds like a stretch to me. my dh and i were (are) both smokers and dd has slept with us from day one. she's 4 now, and has been healthy as a horse, thank goodness..

. i wonder where that warning comes from. i can understand if the parents were smoking in bed, or anywhere in the house/around the baby-we never did/do.. i would think the benefits would far outweigh any sort of risks there may be.


----------



## pinky (Nov 21, 2001)

There are studies that suggest that for smoking mothers, bedsharing is associated with a higher risk of SIDS (see for example Lahr et al 2005 ), in contrast to non-smoking mothers (where there is no good data to support the suggestion that bedsharing is dangerous.)

I think the theory is that because of difference's in the baby's physiology due to exposure to smoking in utero and after birth, the baby of a smoker is more vulnerable to SIDS.

I'm not sure how a co-sleeping father fits into the equation. I don't think there's any actual data on this topic.


----------



## treemom2 (Oct 1, 2003)

In the co-sleeping Mothering mag there was an article about SIDS, cosleeping and smoking. They were saying in the mag that one of the countries listed was totally moving away from cosleeping because of the high SIDS rate and they were blaming it on smoking. I will try to find my mag today and post exactly what it said.

For me, I look at all the SIDS risks then I make some of my parenting decisions. Like, DS has slept on his stomach since birth--however since we didn't have any of the other risk factors we weren't too worried about this one.


----------



## apelilae (Oct 8, 2006)

If it's just a smell issue, I think you're fine (aside from that awful smell).

The studies I read on it coorelated the smoking/SIDS/asthma issue to smoking around the child. As long as he's not smoking around your children, it's okay.


----------



## Mama Poot (Jun 12, 2006)

I smoke, but only outside and I wash my hands and don't wear any clothes to bed. I quit smoking when I found out I was pregnant with Henri ( which was unfortunately at 14 weeks ) I think if a child is exposed to second hand smoke constantly inside the house, then yes this could be a risk factor, and as another poster mentioned, the benefits of co-sleeping outweigh the *minute* exposure to cigarette residue from my clothing or skin.


----------



## berkeleyp (Apr 22, 2004)

I have always questioned stats about the danger of smoking and various things like SIDS. Of course smoking in the presence of a child is very dangerous as well as smoking while pregnant - but I don't think most people who smoke avoid exposing their kids to the 2nd hand smoke so I think it is really hard to separate out the danger of having a smoker for a parent vs. having a parent smoking around the kid. My dh smokes a little but absolutely never near my dd. We co-sleep and I simply can't imagine how his vague scent of cigarettes is going to harm my dd.


----------



## 425lisamarie (Mar 4, 2005)

i wouldn't


----------



## muckemom (Jun 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *425lisamarie* 
i wouldn't









: I know that the stats and research aren't 100% but there is no way I would risk it around my DC.

ETA: and I wouldn't kick DC out of the bed.... the smoker would have to quit or sleep on the couch.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

I wouldn't allow the smoker in bed- personally. Either he quits or he sleeps alone.

-Angela


----------



## talk de jour (Apr 21, 2005)

IMO the risk is slim to none. Closer to none, especially if he showers and changes.


----------



## stacey2061 (Feb 1, 2006)

it's a risk i wouldn't take


----------



## muckemom (Jun 26, 2006)

http://www.bellybelly.com.au/article...art-of-bonding

there were a ton more articles... but Ds is waking up to eat.


----------



## roxyrox (Sep 11, 2006)

I wouldn't risk it. Even if he showers and wears clean clothes toxins from the cigarettes come out from the lungs as he breathes. These toxins could be very hazardous for a baby. I wouldn't allow a smoker to sleep in the same room as my baby never mind the same bed.


----------



## dharmama (Dec 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *roxyrox* 
I wouldn't risk it. Even if he showers and wears clean clothes toxins from the cigarettes come out from the lungs as he breathes. These toxins could be very hazardous for a baby. I wouldn't allow a smoker to sleep in the same room as my baby never mind the same bed.


From what I've read I think this is the issue. The smoker essentially "off-gasses" while sleeping.


----------



## rmzbm (Jul 8, 2005)

No way! Nor would I allow smoking anywhere in the house.


----------



## Momtwice (Nov 21, 2001)

The reason cosleeping is riskier with a smoker in the bed is because that smoker exhales poisonous gases for hours after they have smoked. (As someone else describes it, it's like "off gassing.") The baby inhales these toxic substances all night long when every body is asleep, and it is believed that this increases the likelihood that the child will die of SIDS.


----------



## berkeleyp (Apr 22, 2004)

I am curious what research there is to back up the "off-gassing" theory. It makes sense to me but I'm curious what literature there is out there. Please share.


----------

